# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Follow The Forum SA on Twitter

## Dave A

I decided I'd better move with the times and set up a Twitter account for The Forum SA. So for those of you who want to follow on Twitter, you know what to do. 

Right now my best thought about putting this to good use is to tweet the post/thread of the day - which means about a tweet a day. 

Now just what that might be could be fairly random (you'll note my bio on Twitter is "participation is voluntary" and every now and then my warped humour does tend to peek out  :EEK!: ). 

But if you make a post here to let me know what you would *like* tweets about, there's a better chance I'll deliver what you'd prefer to know  :Wink:

----------


## Marietjie Steyn

Dave
I really found Twitter very helpful and interesting, just experiencing problems to get into my Twitter account lately.  Twitter support was of no help thus far.

----------


## duncan drennan

Dave, have a look at http://bit.ly/ and http://hootsuite.com/ - both provide some sort of stats for your tweet links.

----------

Dave A (31-Jul-09)

----------


## Dave A

Thanks Duncan. bit.ly looks a bit simpler than hootsuite so I think I'm going to start with that rather, unless there are some must-have features on hootsuite  :Confused:

----------


## duncan drennan

> Thanks Duncan. bit.ly looks a bit simpler than hootsuite so I think I'm going to start with that rather, unless there are some must-have features on hootsuite


I'm actually not too sure. I originally saw Hootsuite and started using it, but bit.ly seems cleaner...and nicer (just tried it out for the first time now). Hootsuite offers RSS integration which is useful. I pretty much just have my blog and shared items set up to feed into twitter for those who prefer to follow that way. I'm a fairly inactive twit  :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

> I pretty much just have my blog and shared items set up to feed into twitter for those who prefer to follow that way. I'm a fairly inactive twit


That's why I've hesitated about doing the Twitter thing up to now - what do you do with it that isn't just a repeat of something like an RSS feed? That would work for a blog, but I think the RSS feed off a forum site would be a bit too noisy. So hopefully cherry picking will be the right recipe.

I *had* wondered if Twitter would simply end up being a fad induced by the last US presidential race, but it still seems to be picking up momentum - so probably needs to be taken seriously after all.

----------


## Dave A

Just to let everyone know that although the jury may be out as to whether Twitter is useful or not, I do intend to do a daily tweet on what I think is the most interesting discussion on TFSA for the next month or so to see what happens.

----------


## wynn

If you twitter are you a 'twat'?

----------


## Dave A

More like a twit. But not nearly as much of a twit as the feature of today's tweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## bjsteyn

I am Twitting a Twitten Tweet as I Hatten Twitten in a Twile --> A Twitter Phrase I came up with if you haven't Twittered for a while.

Dave i have been using tinyurl.com, up and till recently but moved to apsense.cc as they offer better tracking features. The latest Url Shortner I am using is www.eca.sh . They advertise in a small top bar and if any sales are made you earn a commision. Probably, not what you are looking for TFS. I would have a look at apsense as they have a whole network of features for internet marketing and networking. I have not use Hootsuite before, so I dont know if it is better. Am busy checking them out.

You can also have a look at an auto twitter from VBulletin to Twitter. I just had a quick google search and came across this link. 

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=236278
http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=234288

Cheers
BJ

----------


## Dave A

I'm trying to avoid the auto-tweet-posting apps. The ones I've looked at just pull off the RSS feed and I've unfollowed all the twits that tweeted that way because the result was a very noisy twitter.

I'm hoping to achieve a twitter profile worth following.

----------


## bjsteyn

Point Noted. Another idee, maby create another twitter account and have all the topics sent there and then you can just select the good ones and retweet them some how. Not sure if this will work. Just mentioning it, maby worth looking into. Maby, alot of work.

----------

